# Berkley Big Game Casting rod for $25?



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Looking for a cheap 2pc casting setup. How well will this work for muskie fishing? Chucking 5 to 8 oz swimbaits and also some bucktails. I appreciate any input! Thanks


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Nope, too flexible.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks MikeC for your response. Any suggestions for an inexpensive musky casting rod (besides Shimano Sojourn Musky)?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Isnt really an inexpensive option for throwing lures that size. I have a Shimano compre and a couple st Croix MOJO musky for that size lure but your still up there in price.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Darn. I've been using my BnM Silver Cat Catfish spinning rod, and it's just not good. It tears up my finger and feels wrong. I'll have to save up my pennies I guess!


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Bass pro makes a few of their name brand rods for under 150. Ive personally never tried them and don't know anyone that has so itd be a gamble. In the last few years I've gone the other way. I've stopped throwing double cowgirls, big swimmers and instead have gone back to smaller bucks like mepps and the funky chicken. 6 inch grandmas, swim whizz and havnt noticed a decline in my catch rate. Seems everyone wants to go bigger


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I purchased 3 of these recently to upgrade my trolling rods...I haven't used them at all yet but I like the 'feel' of them so far
i do plan on trying one for bigger jerkbaits- I got the 9'-3" telescopic XH
notice the lure weight chart to the right, you'd probably want the H version









Okuma EVX-B Series Musky Rods


Okuma EVX-B Series Musky Rods Musky Muskie Fishing Rod Reel Combo Accessory Equipment Pole




www.muskyshop.com


----------



## wattsup48 (May 26, 2017)

After spinning rods I started out with the 7'6 bass pro muskie rod. It was cheap I think less then $50 and easily serviceable throwing lures up to 6 oz. I still threw lures a little heavier then that (up to 8 oz)but that started to make me uncomfortable. It doesn't have much flex so it can be weird how little it loads up on hooksets. It is a solid cheap option, but not an upgrade over a sojourn. Not a very well constructed rod so if you fish it heavily the durability may be a problem. 

Now I have the 9'3 XH Okuma EVX that Baddfish mentioned and I have no problems throwing lures as big as 12 oz rubber or as small as a .22 short and other small muskie cranks. Mine has taken a beating and its still in good order. I really like it for rubber and bucktails but it will probably run you a little over $100. For me it was easily worth the money to upgrade from the Sojourn and the bass pro rod to the Okuma EVX.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

ShakerMan,

Yeah, I would avoid the Berkeley big game rod for musky fishing.

I've got a couple St. Croix rods that are really great (Triumph and Mojo). I started out like you though being budget conscious. Hell, I'm still like that but Im pretty serious about my musky fishing 'hobby" so I did splurge a few years ago and picked up some if the St. Croix rods.

There's guys out there who would have you believe you HAVE to spend $500 on a musky set up. I'll call BS on that all day. Sure, that might be a WAY better setup than what I fish but rest assured you can get by with less. I fished for a few years with one of the Shimano sojourns you mentioned. That is a very acceptable budget rod. I put a decent used Shimano Cardiff 401 reel on it I found on ebay. Did a little maintenance on the reel myself and had less than $100 I'm that rig. I've boated fish over 40" no problem with that rod and reel. I would recommend going with a heavy power rod with these if you do go in this direction.
If you can afford to go a little more the Bass pro shops Predator musky rod is also nice for a $100 rod. I have one of these also.
I might also mention you might try watching for used gear. I picked up my Triumph rod from an OGF member on this forum a few years back for half the cost of a new one. I still use that rod every year and it performs well.
Bass pro does sell a graphite series rod for $50 but Ive never tried one so I can't really comment on those. I suspect they might be similar to the Shimano Sojourns.
Anyway, just my input based on my personal experience. I've boated a lot of fish on "budget' rods and reels. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Bringing this post back, someone suggested a Heartland Wilderness rod for chuckin the big stuff. They have a 9 foot two piece for thirty bucks, Don‘t get no cheaper than that. I think it was Frank’s Great Outdoors.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

I'll have to check it out! Ended up with a Tackle Industries 2pc. Those guys are fantastic--great customer service


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got a Tackle Industries Musky Rod myself and I'm very happy with it.


----------

